# plant id



## lemcc (Dec 19, 2005)

pic are of 2 different plants 

plant with hole leaf (1st 2 pics) has been in tank for 3 months 
and is about the same size has when i got it 

larger plant (2nd 2 pics) is newer but doesnt seem to be doing well

i think these 2 may not be true aquatics
but not sure


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The plant in all four pictures is _Sphthiphyllum_. It is not an aquarium plant, but can tolerate being submersed for a while. The best results you can get, submersed, is for it to maintain its size. Uaually, submersed, it gradually gets smaller, losing leaves as fast as it grows new ones. Substitue a large Anubias variety for it, and you will get much better growth.


----------



## lemcc (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks
i will move them to the Vivarium


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Actually, Spathiphyllum makes a nice house plant. Give it some fertilizer and some sunlight part of the day, and it grows rapidly and produces a lot of flowers. It is quite large, about 2 feet high.


----------

